# Tank for adult Halfmoon Betta



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I've looked all over the internet, and cannot find the answer to my question. I am considering getting a halfmoon Betta, and I am wondering if they need any special tank requirements. 5 gallon? 10 gallon? is there any such thing as giving them TOO much space? I know their fins are fragile, and they are not the best swimmers. He will be alone in the tank, unless he gets a snail or something later on. I do 30-50 percent water changes weekly, and he will have a sponge filter and heater, with a mix of natural and silk plants and a hidey hole or two. I already have two veiltail bettas...Angus and Dazzle...they are each in their own 5 gallon with heater, sponge filter, live anacharis, and a few silk plants, as well as a betta log. If anyone has any advice about halfmoons (or any other betta type with specific needs) that would be great. I also bought some 2.5 gallon acrylic drum fish bowls, to give to my sister. She has her bettas in about a gallon of water each, :roll: and I am trying to buy her things so the bettas can have an upgrade. I know the 2.5 gallon drum bowls are not "the ideal standard"....but I assume it will be better than their one gallon containers. Any thoughts on this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I currently do not own a halfmoon. Okay thats a lie mine are all plakat varieties. For the type you are getting, horizontal space is best. and really it all depends on the fish. Some do well in large spaces, other only in really small. I have heard a number of people on here say they had to put theirs in a 1g because it was the only way he would stop chewing his tail. But then some do better in large spaces. So really it all depends on the temperment of your fish. Also those drum bowls will be fine! Better then the 1 gallons. Of course I am one of the few people who will tell you 1 gallon is okay as long as water condions are kept up.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree 1g is fine. I would maybe try him in a 2g kritter keeper first. KK's are horizontal and not too tall. You're correct you'll want some plants he can rest on near the top because while HM's are impressive, I don't know many who don't bite. I want a HMPK! ^-^


----------



## a123andpoof (Apr 10, 2010)

I love my hmpk. And amazingly one is from walmart though my female blurp got to her side of the tank and totally shredded her fins! I really want a halfmoon, so if you get one be sure to show pictures!


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

A halfmoon plakat is a fast swimmer and would probably be fine solo in a 5G. A longfinned halfmoon would probably not benefit as much. I have one such, and he lives in a Crescent 3 tank, unfiltered. It seems perfect for him! True story, I took him out for a while to medicate the tank for ickies, and he protested his medium KK temp tank by taking off the top half of his tail. Since putting him back, no more chompy on the tail.

He wiggleswims around and pauses to rest on his plants and decorations often. I can see that he would struggle in a taller tank or one with a current.

Can you find the fish?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 22, 2012)

Shadyr said:


> Can you find the fish?
> 
> View attachment 62668


Top left behind the sword.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hehe yes - it's his favorite spot to hang out, and second is the fern up front.

I think the 3 is great for a long finned male. Enough room to play around with decor, but not so big that it's a strain for the fish to reach the top.

Good luck with fish and his home!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I already own a 3 acrylic gallon hex.....but it is tall rather than long. I'm also paranoid about using it. Don't know why, but any fish I've put in it has not lived long. Can't figure out why. It was used when I got it. Could it be contaminated somehow? I have a 2.5 ballon drum bowl, and a 2.5 gallon tank. Which of these 3 tanks would be my best choice for a halfmoon? I always do my best to give my pets the best life that I can.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Shadyr : Is that a kritter keeper you have Chicory in? I am a bit concerned about the plastic bowls I have. Will they withstand use of a heater? They are not acrylic, but plastic......ugh


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They can totally take heaters! Mine does.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

lol i have 1 of my bettas in 1.5 gallons round bowl 2 of them in 2.5 drums 2 of them in a split 5 gallon 1 of them in 3 gallon critter keeper 1 of them in a 2 gallon vase 1 of them in a 4 gallon tank and 1 of them in a 7 gallon community they all thrive pretty well but i have 2 CT 2 VT 1HMPK 1DT 1HM 1 SD 1 FEMALE HMPK


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

WOW! 9 Bettas......I was thinking long and hard before getting 3 or 4. I think what I might do, is put the halfmoon in one of my 2.5 gallon rectangular tanks. I have two of them, so can always put #4 (if there is a number 4) into the extra 2.5 gallon tank or 2.5 gallon bowl. I have extra filters and small heaters, so that should not be a problem. Keep the advize coming, or better yet, post pics of your small tanks and bowls. I appreciate all the help here. I am just a bit afraid I might not know enough to care for a fancy halfmoon properly. Wanna feel absolutely sure prior to buying one


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> Shadyr : Is that a kritter keeper you have Chicory in? I am a bit concerned about the plastic bowls I have. Will they withstand use of a heater? They are not acrylic, but plastic......ugh


No, the picture is his real tank, which is a Tetra Crescent 3.

He was in a kritter keeper (medium, about 1.5 G) for a bit while I was trying to get rid of some ickies that rode into his real tank on a plant, and he did not approve of it. But as far as keeping a betta in one, yes, they are fine, temperament of said betta being the key. Heaters don't seem to negatively affect the plastic. I am currently QTing my sons' betta in one.

As far as caring for one properly - warm water, proper feeding and water changes, just like any other betta/fish are the big things. You might need to vet any artificial plants and decorations more thoroughly to make sure there are no rough edges that his fins could be damaged by.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

AND I suppose they cannot go into a tank that is too big, either, right? Any thoughts on my hex tank that I've had several fish die in? It is acrylic. It was a used tank when I got it. Is it possible that something might be embedded in the acrylic to make the tank unsafe? Or am I being paranoid? I have good betta experience, it's just that I have never had anything except a veiltail before....(my 2 current veiltails are doing great!)


----------



## RobertsKitty (Sep 10, 2011)

Personally, I would never keep a betta in anything less than a 5 gallon tank. I currently have two boys in a heated 10 gallon divided tank. They use every inch of that space. I can not imagine them in anything smaller.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

My two Veiltails are in their own five gallon tanks now. I was thinking perhaps a 5 gallon might be TOO much for a halfmoon, since they cannot swim well, and he might get tired out. Is my thinking skewed here?


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

You said it was taller than it is wide. You'd want to have something decor/plant wise that almost reaches the top for your betta to perch on...good idea regardless of tail type!

But if you'd had bad luck with it, either pass or do a deep clean on it before putting it in use - the bleach or vinegar solution bath for it and all decor, rinse rinse and rinse some more, and then let it all dry in the sun for a good long time. Some people will toss the gravel / decor if they just can't bring themselves to trust it again.

I can only go by my own experience, and my halfmoon does well in his 3. He's wiggleswanning around the front right now, watching me like he expects me to give him a treat.

...brb, giving a betta a treat...


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

My hex is taller than it is wide. I am not a huge fan of hex tanks. My 2.5 gallon tanks are shaped just like a standard ten gallon, only smaller, if that makes sense. I was thinking perhaps one of the 2.5 gallon tanks would do fine. I also want to get all of them some betta hammocks. The bettas I have now have tall plants that reach the surface (silk) as well as floating anacharis, but I've never seen them rest in the plants. I am just trying to be sure all will be ready and waiting for the new guy if I get him. I am also unsure about shipping, as I will be ordering him (no LFS around here). I work full time, but I get home each day at lunch time, (when the mail comes) so when he arrives, I can be there within a very short period of time. I will barely have time to acclimate him before I have to leave to come back to work. I am trying to work out the planning, details of that problem, too. I know it seems like I worry alot, but I will do anything for the well being of my pets!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I was thinking of getting a corner aquarium to go between my other two betta tanks. They are on opposite sides of a corner bookcase, and the triangular part left in the middle between the two tanks now holds a lamp. It would be neat looking to have a corner tank where the lamp is now, but it would put all the tanks close enough for the bettas to see one another. I guess that would not be good


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

I have two males in a divided bookcase tank. They can see each other through the mesh, and after the first day where everyone was a little excited to meet each other, they have pretty much just ignored each other. I think the look on Ghost's face as he rests on his banana plant says a lot about their attitude.









...now it might be totally different if the barrier were not there, but familiarity seems to have engendered indifference. Probably will for your guys too.

PS: If you can't tell already, if I can illustrate with a picture....I will!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Your babies are adorable! And your divider looks good too. Did you make it or buy it? Most of them are ugly, but that one is nice!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

And is that the PetCo bookcase tank? I looked at one last night....


----------



## ukandy (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi my HM male just doesnt like a big space and is much happier in his own small tank. He just hides or flares constantly in my divided tank My vailtail loves as much space as he can get and is very teritorial.My old crowntail prefered a small tank also.


----------



## cataze (Nov 29, 2011)

I had a halfmoon in a 20G tall, and he was fine. He loved all the space to swim. He used to swim in loops from the top of the tank to the bottom...it was hilarious! 

I had the filter baffled so that the current was too strong for him (their fins act like sails), and I put a pre-filter sponge over top of the filter intake so his delicate fins wouldn't get sucked in and damaged.

I had him in a 3G KK to QT when I first got him, and he loved it. When I moved him into the 20G, I swear he didn't stop swimming around for 2 days straight! I even had a hard time getting his attention to feed him because he was having so much fun! LOL


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I guess I'm in a quandry. I want a few more bettas, but have limited space, so can't have several big tanks in every room. Yet I want to be able to buy/rescue any betta that I can give a better life. I could have 3 or so that live like kings, or 6-8 that live more "modestly". I don't know which is best. Just fell in love with the Mr. Aqua 12 gallon long tank at marine depot. would love to divide it, and make a home for three bettas! I also worry about having fish shipped. I'm trying to find the ones closest to north carolina, where i live.


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> Your babies are adorable! And your divider looks good too. Did you make it or buy it? Most of them are ugly, but that one is nice!


Made it, and thanks 

Whichever way you go on the tanks, you seem like you'll be a very conscientious keeper, so any bettas you get should consider themselves quite lucky!


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/diy-aquarium/diy-aquarium-tank-dividers-21866/
This is the tutorial I used. I did not use a measuring tape (because I'm badass like that.. More like lazy) and I fitted the dividers on all 4 sides and stuck it up under the rim of the tank and buried the other side and the 2 "walls" are fit nice and tight against the glass. It was easy as heck to make and cheap too! 
report covers were at the dollar store in a pack of 4 for 1.50$, the mesh was at Michael's for 1.50$ and that was all I needed!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Oh Thank you! What a kind thing to say. I have been offered 2 bettas from an Ebay seller, but neither fish is exactly what I want. Though they are SO CUTE!!! One is older, and one is just 4 months. I cannot help but wonder how many I can "collect" and still care for them all properly! I don't mind doing water changes, etc. so maintenance is NOT a "chore" for me. I enjoy caring for all my critters...


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I wish someone "offered" me bettas!! I'm kind of hoping my friend will ask if I want hers because she doesn't know how to care for it.... You could always take them and try to find good homes for them? It might be hard but in either case you would have 2 free bettas! Divide a tank for them even.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251128633231?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

This is the 4 month old male. What kind is he? Any chance he will grow up to be a halfmoon? Owner says he is a "mixed breed", but has halfmoon genes. She is throwing in an older lavender betta with the blue one. What do you all think? I only have 30 minutes to decide


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I don't know.. I'm not a breeder and have never seen a juvy HM but his tail looks VT to me. They way its droopy and pointed. I'm pretty sure a HM wouldn't be pointy.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

My Adult HM is in his 5 gal semi hex by himself, and was previously in a Cylindrical 3 gal tank, and loved it there, I have pix and video's of him, and it just seemed like as he was getting bigger he outgrew the 3 gallon, and I have more room for plants, and his "Betta log" in the 5 gallon. He absolutley loves it..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

In the 2nd pic, he looks like a "Spade tail" also nice, my Sapphire, is similar, but only when flaring he is spade, otherwise he's VT..he's adorable tho..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

The 3rd pic he does have a more rounded, or 180d tail coming out..not sure, he could turn out to be a HM..


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Now this is a HM!!!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

> Now this is a HM!!!


This is EXACTLY the type of fish I have in mind.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I am seriously considering this one. What a sweet face he has!!!! I know, he is a Delta...but he is TOO CUTE!


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337add8753


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

So, you could hold out till you get the fish you really want..but if you order from Ebay or AB you will be spending much more..what about where you live any in that area..? Have you looked on Aqua bid??


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> I am seriously considering this one. What a sweet face he has!!!! I know, he is a Delta...but he is TOO CUTE!
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NO-RESERVE-...547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item337add8753


 
He is beautiful..Love his coloring!!!;-)


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow that green dragon is SO handsome!! And for only 99c plus 15$ shipping!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Laki said:


> Wow that green dragon is SO handsome!! And for only 99c plus 15$ shipping!


_Wow, I didn't even notice price..I wish I had more Roooom, I would love to get him;-)_


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I still have no more fish, as I have asked the seller of the green dragon deltatail about shipping more than one to me. I've checked Aquabid, but from what little bit I've learned, most shipping charges are out of my price range. I'm not even savvy enough to know just how aquabid works. Still drooling over the gorgeous bettas on ebay!


----------

